# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Red Princess [Ασπασία, Μιχαλάκης II]

## noulos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το Μιχαλάκης ΙΙ έκανε και Ερέτρια Ωρωπό.

----------


## nautikos

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το Μιχαλάκης ΙΙ έκανε και Ερέτρια Ωρωπό.


Καλα, πολυ πιθανο να εκανε διαφορες γραμμες, αλλα το 1999 το εχω δει με τα ματια να δουλευει στην Αιδηψο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Όσον αφορά πάντως το Μιχαλάκης ΙΙ είχε αρκετά χρόνια υπηρεσία σε Ερέτρια - Ωρωπό. Το ίδιο επίσης και στην Αιδηψό. Αλλά δεν ξέρω για άλλες γραμμές.

----------


## Tasos@@@

ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ

2 φωτο του Μιχαλακη ΙΙ την ωρα που πλησιαζει στο λιμανι της Αρκιτσας.Διακρινεται η Αιδηψος στο βαθος.

----------


## CORFU

για δεs τωρα φιλε Τασο το Μιχαλακηs II ωs ro-ro Ασπασια στην Κερκυρα

----------


## Tasos@@@

> για δεs τωρα φιλε Τασο το Μιχαλακηs II ωs ro-ro Ασπασια στην Κερκυρα


Nαι ναι το εχω δει...τουλαχιστον φιλε Corfu μου φαινεται οτι κρατιεσαι σε καλη κατασταση..εννοω σε σχεση με αλλ που εχω δει.

χμ...γνωριζεις τιποτα γιατην τυχη του ΙΑΣΩΝ,της ΔΙΑΝΑΣ κτλπ?

----------


## TOM

............Σε παρομοιο κατασταση βρισκεται το ασπασια διπλα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36116

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μιχαλακης ΙΙ στην Αιδηψο του 2006.

Αφιερωμενη στον Ben Bruce,τον thanasis89,τον JIMMARG75 και τον καπτα-Leo :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τώρα με έκαψες Τάσο ! Ο Μιχαλάκης ΙΙ... Το θυμάμαι που έκανε Ωρωπό - Ερέτρια για τελευταία φορά πριν έρθει το Θεολόγος Ελένη και λίγες μέρες έκαναν παρέα δρομολόγια ! Μπράβο Τάσο ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο CORFU που την έψαχνε!! Η παντόφλα Ασπασία στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα Ε.Π.Ε στο Πέραμα για διετία :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Για το φίλο CORFU που την έψαχνε!! Η παντόφλα Ασπασία στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα Ε.Π.Ε στο Πέραμα για διετία


Να'σαι καλα φιλε Παντελη...εγω το γνωρισα ως Μιχαλακη ΙΙ πριν πολλα χρονια στην Αιδηψο οποτε ειναι πολυ σημαντικες τετοιες φωτογραφιες...

----------


## xara

> Να'σαι καλα φιλε Παντελη...εγω το γνωρισα ως Μιχαλακη ΙΙ πριν πολλα χρονια στην Αιδηψο οποτε ειναι πολυ σημαντικες τετοιες φωτογραφιες...


 Σαν ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ το γνώρισα κι εγώ στη γραμμή  Ωρωπός-Ερέτρια.
Την Κυριακή της αποκριάς το πρωι, πίνοντας καφέ στο Ακταίον του Ρίου, το είδα να έρχεται απο τον Πατραικό, να περνάει τη γέφυρα και να χάνεται στον ταραγμένο Κορινθιακό, με κατεύθυνση τον Ισθμό...

----------


## Appia_1978

Η όμορφη Ασπασία, λίγο έξω από την Ηγουμενίτσα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82876

----------


## Appia_1978

Η όμορφη Ασπασία, λίγο έξω από την Ηγουμενίτσα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82876

----------


## pantelis2009

Aσπασία ζητήσατε; Αραγμένη στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα και φεύγοντας απο Κέρκυρα να πάει να φορτώσει. Χαρισμένες σε Nικόλας, CORFU & Appia_1978 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82889

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82890

----------


## pantelis2009

Aσπασία ζητήσατε; Αραγμένη στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα και φεύγοντας απο Κέρκυρα να πάει να φορτώσει. Χαρισμένες σε Nικόλας, CORFU & Appia_1978 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82889

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82890

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή!
Όμορφη δεν είναι;  :Very Happy: 




> Aσπασία ζητήσατε; Αραγμένη στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα και φεύγοντας απο Κέρκυρα να πάει να φορτώσει. Χαρισμένες σε Nικόλας, CORFU & Appia_1978 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82889
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82890

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή!
Όμορφη δεν είναι;  :Very Happy: 




> Aσπασία ζητήσατε; Αραγμένη στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα και φεύγοντας απο Κέρκυρα να πάει να φορτώσει. Χαρισμένες σε Nικόλας, CORFU & Appia_1978 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82889
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82890

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως φίλε Appia_1978. ¶λλη, ωραία εποχή. :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως φίλε Appia_1978. ¶λλη, ωραία εποχή. :Smile:

----------


## CORFU

[ATTACH]110460[/ATTACH

aspasia.jpg
το Ασπασια στην βορεια Κερκυρα <Ημερολια>

----------


## CORFU

[ATTACH]110460[/ATTACH

aspasia.jpg
το Ασπασια στην βορεια Κερκυρα <Ημερολια>

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφη φωτογραφία!

Τις τελευταίες φορές που ήμουνα στην Κέρκυρα και στην Ηγουμενίτσα, είδα μόνο τα Ασπασία, Θεοδώρα Ρ και Νάντη. Τα υπόλοιπα δύο (Γρηγόρης Μ και Νικόλαος Κ) εξακολουθούν να βρίσκονται στην Κέρκυρα;

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφη φωτογραφία!

Τις τελευταίες φορές που ήμουνα στην Κέρκυρα και στην Ηγουμενίτσα, είσα μόνο το Ασπασία, το Θεοδώρα Ρ και το Νάντη. Τα υπόλοιπα δύο (Γρηγόρης Μ και Νικόλαος Κ) εξακολουθούν να βρίσκονται στην Κέρκυρα;

----------


## pantelis2009

> [ATTACH]110460[/ATTACH
> 
> aspasia.jpg
> το Ασπασια στην βορεια Κερκυρα <Ημερολια>


 Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Βαγγέλη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## CORFU

πρωι-πρωι
aspasia.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ασπασία....21/03/2010 Κέρκυρα. Χαρισμένη σε CORFU, Appia_1978, Νικόλας και όλους τους παντοφλάδες :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ 02 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## xara

> πρωι-πρωι
> aspasia.jpg


 *Ζωγραφιά!!!!*

:wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες απο Παντελή και Βαγγέλη!!Να'στε καλα παιδιά!! :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

ξανα στην δουλεια το πλοιο μετα απο μηνεs ακινησιαs
12-2-12 040.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνετε και βαμμένο..............εκτός τον καταπέλτη. :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

Μια περσυνή! 
aspasia.jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

Το Ασπασία βρίσκεται στην Ελευσίνα δίπλα από το Μελίνα ΙΙ. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν πρόκειται για απλή μεταφορά ή για επικείμενη συντήρηση;

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι το Ασπασία είναι στην Ελευσίνα 4-5 μέρες και κατέβηκε για μεταφορά φορτηγών για τα νησία . Τον δεξαμενισμό του τον είχε κάνει στις 20/04/2012 στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ 13 20-04-2012.jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

Όπως πάντα ενημερωμένος! Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ πως φαινόταν στις 14-01-2013 απο τη σχολή του Ασπρόπυργου, στην Ελευσίνα που ήταν. 

ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ 14 14-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

07.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - Ιανουάριος 2013_

Το _ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_ συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ με βάση του την Ελευσίνα σε ταξίδια προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου, από τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο όταν και κατέβηκε από την Κέρκυρα στα μέρη μας.

08.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - Ιανουάριος 2013_

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1970_ ως _ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ_ (είχε προηγηθεί το _ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ_ του 1962) στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_ (Πέραμα - Νέο Ικόνιο) και με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3388_. Δούλεψε όλα του τα χρόνια ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ στις γραμμές του Ευβοικού, κυρίως στη γραμμή Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας. Το _1992_ άλλαξε αριθμό νηολογίου σε _Ν.Π. 5553_, και το _2005_ με τη συμπλήρωση 35ετίας πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται στη Κέρκυρα, απέκτησε _IMO 8748828_ και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_ συνεχίζοντας να δουλεύει εκεί ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ πλέον, μέχρι και τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο.

Τρεις πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες του επι το έργον από το marinetraffic, σε _Σύρο_, _Ρέθυμνο_ και _Γαύριο_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ασπασία φορτωμένο εχθές, περνόντας τη δίαυλο στις 20.10 μ.μ με προορισμό Μύκονο, Νάξο και...........
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ 18 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Βλέποντας τη όμορφη φωτό του φίλου μας του Παντελή, η οποία είναι τραβηγμένη όπως μας λέει 20.10 μμ, έχω την εξής απορία για τα φγ/ογ ανοικτού τύπου. 
Οι οδηγοί των φορτηγών (που γεμίζουν το γκαράζ του πλοίου) και προφανώς ταξιδευουν με το πλοίο, κάτω απο ποιές συνθήκες θα περάσουν την νύχτα τους? Οι καναπέδες  στο σαλόνι αυτών των πλοίων δεν νομίζω ότι μετατρέπονται σε κρεββάτι για να περάσουν την νύχτα του  ταξιδιού (αλλά και τη μέρα) καθώς οι ώρες είναι πολλές και η ταχύτητα μικρή, το ταξίδι διαρκεί πολλές ώρες. Να υπάρχουν άραγε άλλες ευκολίες για τους οδηγούς (ντούς,κάποια στοιχειώδη κουζίνα).Εχει γίνει κάποια μετατροπή στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους αυτών των πλοίων ?

----------


## Stefanos13

Οι νταλίκες ως γνωστόν έχουν χώρο για ύπνο με συνθήκες που θα ζήλευαν και ξενοδοχεία. Στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία φαίνονται λίγο παλιές αλλά σίγουρα θα διαθέτουν χώρο για ένα κρεβάτι. Όσο για μπάνιο και κουζίνα προφανώς θα βολεύονται με τις όποιες συνθήκες υφίστανται και για το πλήρωμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε a.molos όπως έχω γράψει, στο Μελίνα ΙΙ έγιναν κάποιες καμπίνες για να τους εξυπηρετούν. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κάποια ντούζ για το πλήρωμα και μάλλον εκεί βολεύονται και αυτοί.

----------


## MYTILENE

Συνήθως υπάρχει και συνεργαζόμενο άτομο σε κάθε νησί που παραλαμβάνει τα φορτηγά κάνει τη φορτω-εκφόρτωση και τα ξαναβάζει μέσα.

----------


## CORFU

Νομιζω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ορατοτητας απο την γεφυρα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστή η παρατήρηση, και αν το πλοίο παραμείνει στον νέο του ρόλο ίσως χρειαστεί να ανεβάσουν την γέφυρα ένα ντεκ ψηλότερα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι βλέπω στο AIS, η παντοφλίτσα αυτήν την ώρα "ανηφορίζει" το Ιόνιο με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα. Άραγε να πρόκειται για κάποιο μεμονωμένο ταξίδι στα πλαίσια του νέου της ρόλου, ή μήπως έληξε η "μετάθεση - ναύλωση" στο Αιγαίο και επανέρχεται στα "παλιά της μέρη" ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ.

Το _ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_ φεύγοντας από την Ελευσίνα για την Κέρκυρα στα τέλη του περασμένου Ιούνη (29-30/6ου), περιέργως δεν έπιασε ούτε στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας ούτε και στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας, αλλά κατευθύνθηκε απευθείας στα βόρεια του νησιού, στην τοποθεσία Κασσιόπη, από όπου και καταγράφηκε την 1η Ιουλίου το τελευταίο του μέχρι σήμερα σήμα στο σύστημα AIS.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έκτοτε έχει δουλέψει ή αν βρίσκεται κάπου δεμένο στην Κέρκυρα ???

----------


## geo1981

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΣΣΙΩΠΗΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ....ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΠΣΙΛΟΒΑΨΙΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εδώ και ένα μήνα (από τις 17/1ου) βρίσκεται το _ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_ και πάλι στα πέριξ του Πειραιά, και πιο συγκεκριμμένα στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος όπου εκτός από άλλες εργασίες κατασκευάζεται και νέα γέφυρα πάνω από την παλιά ώστε να λυθεί και το πρόβλημα που είχαμε εδώ αναφέρει πριν επτά περίπου μήνες.




> Νομιζω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ορατοτητας απο την γεφυρα





> Σωστή η παρατήρηση, και αν το πλοίο παραμείνει στον νέο του ρόλο ίσως χρειαστεί να ανεβάσουν την γέφυρα ένα ντεκ ψηλότερα.


IMG_0154.jpg
_Πέραμα 15-02-2014_

Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη σήμερα από πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση, από το καραβάκι Πειραιά - Σαλαμίνας, αλλά αν βλέπω καλά πιθανόν να του προσθέτουν και πλαινά τοιχώματα στο χώρο του γκαράζ. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι η παντοφλίτσα έχει να δουλέψει από τον περασμένο Ιούνιο που έφυγε από την Ελευσίνα, και όλο αυτό το διάστημα βρισκόταν παροπλισμένη στη βόρεια Κέρκυρα.

----------


## Stefanos13

Αν και νομίζω ότι οποιαδήποτε μετασκευή θα αλλάξει ριζικά την συγκεκριμένη παντοφλίτσα που αν ήταν κάτι που την ξεχώριζες ήταν η μικρή κοντή γέφυρα... ομολογώ ότι περιμένω με αγωνία το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Καλύτερα να τα βλέπουμε να μετασκευάζονται παρά πεταμένα βυθισμένα ή λαμαρίνες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη σήμερα από πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση, από το καραβάκι Πειραιά - Σαλαμίνας, αλλά αν βλέπω καλά πιθανόν να του προσθέτουν και πλαινά τοιχώματα στο χώρο του γκαράζ.


Να επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι εκτός από την καινούργια γέφυρα πράγματι προστίθενται και πλαινά τοιχώματα στο χώρο του γκαράζ, ενώ έχει σβηστεί και το όνομα του πλοίου πρύμα - πλώρα (υποθέτω προσωρινά μέχρι να ξαναβαφτεί).

----------


## leo85

,           ,            .

 28-2-2014 01.gif

       .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.         (   ,    !!!),      _RED PRINCESS_,    St.Kitts and Nevis        '  TROON TUG CO LTD (Harbour Road, Troon - United Kingdom).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_RED PRINCESS_ ( ),  _Troon Tug_ (     ,  Taylor & Taylor)     Troon    _()_,     ,       _RED COUNTESS_, _RED EMPRESS_ _RED FINESS_     ,

ShipSpotting.com

 bobjak

     ,  _RED BARONESS_ (IMO 7802392)  _RED DUCHESS_ (IMO 6919851),       .        _RED COUNTESS_,              :




> .....    ,            ,            .....


ShipSpotting.com

 Thomas Atkinson

----------


## Stefanos13

. :Fat:                 !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

()    _RED PRINCESS_     ..... .             ,        .

IMG_0096.jpg
_ - 22/03/2014_

----------


## leo85

,    ,    .
       .

RED PRINCESS 23-3-2014 02.gifRED PRINCESS 23-3-2014 01.gif

----------


## leo85

.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Red Princess  18/03/2014               ......        26/03/2014     .        . :Fat: 

 36 18-03-2014.gif  54 18-03-2014.gif  63 26-03-2014.gif

----------


## kalypso

pantelis2009       ....     ...!!!  :Encouragement:  :Encouragement:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

,         .        ,      .

IMG_0133.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα ιδα ότι έχει αναμένω το ΑΙΣ αλλά είναι ακόμα σαν Ασπασία.

----------


## leo85

Red Princess πλαγιοδετημένο στο μόλο τις Μεγατέχνικα. 

RED PRINCESS ASPASIA 2-4-2014 01.gif RED PRINCESS ASPASIA 2-4-2014 02.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από ένα σύντομο πέρασμα από τον προλιμένα του Πειραιά για εφοδιασμό με καύσιμα, η παντοφλίτσα αναχώρησε το απόγευμα της Μεγάλης Πέμπτης (17/4ου) για το μεγάλο της ταξίδι με προορισμό το λιμάνι Troon της Σκωτίας.

----------


## SteliosK

Eυχαριστούμε για  την ενημέρωση Espresso Venezia
Καλά ταξίδια στα ξένα να έχει το παντοφλάκι

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο προχθές (Δευτέρα) πέρασε τα στενά του Γιβραλτάρ βγαίνοντας για πρώτη φορά σε ωκεανό, ενώ σήμερα το μεσημέρι βρέθηκε στα ανοιχτά της Λισαβώνας, με βόρεια πορεία βέβαια προς την Σκωτία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πάλαι ποτέ ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ του Ευβοικού, κατέπλευσε πριν λίγες ημέρες (5 Μαίου) στη νέα του βάση, στο λιμάνι Troon της Σκωτίας. Πιστεύω ότι θα το δούμε στο μέλλον σε αρκετές φωτό στο διαδίκτυο μιας και τα πλοία που δουλεύουν στην ευρύτερη περιοχή είναι πολυφωτογραφημένα, και οπωσδήποτε πιό "προσιτά" από ότι για παράδειγμα σε περιοχές της Αφρικής.

Προς το παρόν ας το δούμε σε δύο φωτό από την χώρα μας, στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος _μέσα από το γκαράζ_ φωτογραφημένο πιθανότατα από μέλος του πληρώματος του, και παίρνοντας καύσιμα _στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά_, λίγη μόλις ώρα πριν την αναχώρηση του στις 17 Απριλίου 2014 για το μακρινό του ταξίδι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πάλαι ποτέ ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ του Ευβοικού,  κατέπλευσε πριν λίγες ημέρες (5 Μαίου) στη νέα του βάση, στο λιμάνι  Troon της Σκωτίας. _Πιστεύω ότι θα το δούμε στο μέλλον σε αρκετές φωτό  στο διαδίκτυο_ μιας και τα πλοία που δουλεύουν στην ευρύτερη περιοχή  είναι πολυφωτογραφημένα, και οπωσδήποτε πιό "προσιτά" από ότι για  παράδειγμα σε περιοχές της Αφρικής.


Όπερ και εγένετο.

Η εταιρεία του πλοίου ή έστω κάποιος από το πλήρωμα του, έχει _σελίδα στο γνωστό μας flickr_, όπου έχει ανεβάσει αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό του πλοίου, και από την Κασσιώπη στην βόρεια Κέρκυρα, και από το ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα, αλλά βέβαια και πιό πρόσφατες με το πάλαι ποτέ _ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ - ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_ στον νέο του ρόλο στο _Troon της Σκωτίας_.

Ενδιαφέρον επίσης έχουν τα σχόλια που συνοδεύουν τις φωτό. Σε _αυτή την φωτό_, η οποία είναι τραβηγμένη στην Κασσιώπη τον _Οκτώβριο 2013_ (είχαμε πει παλαιότερα ότι το πλοίο βρισκόταν συνεχώς εκεί μετά την επιστροφή του από την Ελευσίνα στην Κέρκυρα) παρατίθεται το σχόλιο : _"Ready to be converted from a Greek cargo roro to a Scottish log carrier"_, οπότε μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε και το πότε περίπου πουλήθηκε το πλοίο.

Σε _αυτή την φωτό_ από το Πέραμα η οποία είναι ζουμ στην υπερκατασκευή του πλοίου διαβάζουμε : _"New wheelhouse just perfect to see over logs"_, _και σε αυτή_, τραβηγμένη μόλις μία ημέρα αναχωρήσει το πλοίο από την χώρα μας : _"Looking good ! Getting ready to leave Perama for her longest journey ever !"_.

Εκτός των links που παραθέσαμε ας βάλουμε και δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, τραβηγμένες την _28η Μαίου 2014_, στο "παρθενικό" ταξίδι του ως ξυλάδικο στο Troon της Σκωτίας.

08.jpg___09.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr  --  Catt2610_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την ακατάστατη γέφυρα (γιατί ετοιμαζόταν) από το ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ όπως την είδε ο φακός μου στις 18-03-2014 όταν ήταν για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ 43 18-03-2014.jpg ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ 44 18-03-2014.jpg ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ 45 18-03-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ιδού και η πρώτη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως _RED PRINCESS_ στο Troon της Σκωτίας που ανέβηκε στο shipspotting. Μόλις χθες τραβηγμένη.

ShipSpotting.com

© bobjak

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτική φωτό του πλοίου στη Σκωτία, μόλις πριν δύο μήνες, τον Οκτώβριο. Τα πάντα ειδυλλιακά !!! Το κόκκινο χρώμα του πλοίου (πάμε γερά ρε θρύλε !!!), η θάλασα λάδι, το καταπράσινο τοπίο στο φόντο, το φορτίο με τους κορμούς δέντρων, και ως κερασάκι στην τούρτα το ουράνιο τόξο !!!

_"Loaded ardoran leaving Loch Feochan for Corpach_"
Robin Taylor_6-10-2014.jpg
_Πηγή : Αναγράφεται
_
Ποιός να μου το 'λεγε, όταν πέρναγα με το πλοίο στην Ερέτρια την δεκαετία του '80, ότι θα είχε τέτοια όμορφη κατάληξη στα ...γηρατειά του !!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως πανέμορφη  :Smile:

----------


## SteliosK

Φουλ φορτωμένο το παντοφλάκι με ξυλεία..
*
Red Princess
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη η φωτο Στέλιο.

----------


## sotiris97

https://static.vesselfinder.net/ship...9e8f7f0afaff/1
Πάμε να θυμηθούμε το παντοφλακι  που αλλού...στην ειδυλλιακή Σκωτία να φορτώνει ξύλα......από το VesselFinder...(εκεί μπορείτε να βρείτε και άλλες του πλοίου)

----------

